#ubuntu-us-md 2011-01-29
<Broam> expensive car repair ahoy....$2300 if I get it all done. More than car is worth. Time to go see what's essential and what can be deferred
<JonathanD> eek
<JonathanD> enough to make one want to ride a bike
<JonathanD> instead
<Broam> yes
#ubuntu-us-md 2011-01-30
<JonathanD> or a horse
#ubuntu-us-md 2013-01-26
<kevinmthomas> hi
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-01-24
<ronswift> hello
<ronswift_> hello to everyone
<ronswift_> bye
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-01-25
<JonathanD> lol
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-01-19
<ChinnoDog> jsuter: Perhaps I will attend the in person meetings then after I have made it to MD. (Not living there yet.)
